# Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!



## theeltunker (4. Februar 2014)

#q Kaum sind die ersten Laichdorsche in die westliche Ostsse eingezogen, halten die Berufsfischer mit ihren Schleppnetzen wieder voll drauf! 
Östlich von Fehmarn im Bereich von ca 25 - 28 Metern wird gerade die ganze Gegend umgepflügt.
Und wir Unwissenden meiden die Laichgründe, halten die Schonmaße ein und haben Verständnis, wenn ein Kutterkapitän abdreht, obwohl alle Ruten krumm sind.

Entweder ich habe den Schuß nicht gehört und muss meine Einstellung verändern, oder aber, ich sorge mich weiter um den Fortbestand der Fischpopulation im Binnenmeer Ostsee und ärgere mich wie jedes Jahr.

Und komm mir jetzt bloß keiner, von wegen: "Die müssen auch leben!!" Frag mal die entlassenen Nokia- oder Opelarbeiter, die hat auch keiner gefragt, wie sie morgen Ihre Familien satt kriegen.
Hier ist es noch viel schlimmer, der Berufsstand der Schleppnetzfischer zerstört seine eigene Zukunft und die des Tourismus an der Ostseeküste. 

Ein wirklich verärgerter Harry|krach:


----------



## glavoc (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Tja nun, ich sag mal:"Don`t hate the Player-hate the Game!"!
...


----------



## Amigo-X (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Jo. kann man sich wunderbar bei http://www.marinetraffic.com/de/
ansehen....


----------



## moborie (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Jo. kann man sich wunderbar bei http://www.marinetraffic.com/de/
> ansehen....


 
Das Problem ist um Norwegen und Dänemark das gleiche |kopfkrat


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Jupp, Kumpel von mir ist Käpn, den kann man da stalken...


----------



## thomas19 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Vieleicht sollte man doch besser an den Binnengewässern angeln, die werden in der Regel nicht so hart befischt.


----------



## steffen287 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Die Binnengewässer werden zum teil doch genauso ausgebeutet mein bsp: Havel da stehen gerade um Brandenburg die Reusen so eng und weit ins wasser das man als bootführer zick zack fahren muss ich wäre dafür das der staat lieber das geld was sie bankrotte Ländern in den arsch schiebt den fischern 5 Jahre als ausfallszahlungen gibt also zb ihr vorjahres Einkommen plus 50% das fünf jahre im gegenzug kein Fischfang stattdessen beteiligungen an Fischzucht usw ! Ich bin der Meinung wer fisch essen will soll sich den mit der angel fangen möchte nicht wissen wieviel % der Fische weggeworfen werden weil sie nicht verkauft wurden !


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Leider ist Fisch nichts wert und so wird mit den Vorkommen auch umgegangen. Habe an der Ostsee für einen fangfrischen Dorsch und eine Flunder 6(!!!!!!!!!!) € bezahlt. Die Subventionierungen des Fischfangs müssten eingestellt werden, damit die (deutschen) Fischer von nachhaltiger, also verknappter, Fischerei leben könnten und sich nicht mit Billigpreisen messen müssen.


----------



## beschu (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Leider ist Fisch nichts wert und so wird mit den Vorkommen auch umgegangen. Habe an der Ostsee für einen fangfrischen Dorsch und eine Flunder 6(!!!!!!!!!!) € bezahlt. Die Subventionierungen des Fischfangs müssten eingestellt werden, damit die (deutschen) Fischer von nachhaltiger, also verknappter, Fischerei leben könnten und sich nicht mit Billigpreisen messen müssen.


 ...denk mal nach.dann kommen noch stärker die Billigimporte aus Polen,der "Ex Su" und allen anderen Ländern zu uns.Billigfisch der vom Handel teuer vermarktet wird und dank einer "guten"Werbung auch reissend Absatz findet...denk mal an das "Pengasiusproblem"Billiger Fisch und für alle erschwingbar und auch wohlschmeckend.Nur wenn alle Anliegerstaaten mitziehen wird sich was Ändern.Wenn Deutschland wieder mal ne Vorreiterrolle spielen will macht es die einheimische Fischereistruktur kaputt(die Fische werden trotzdem bei uns weggefischt von anderen Ländern(DK,Polen,usw)...und was ist dann erreicht worden???


----------



## theeltunker (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*



beschu schrieb:


> ...denk mal nach.dann kommen noch stärker die Billigimporte aus Polen,der "Ex Su" und allen anderen Ländern zu uns.Billigfisch der vom Handel teuer vermarktet wird und dank einer "guten"Werbung auch reissend Absatz findet...denk mal an das "Pengasiusproblem"Billiger Fisch und für alle erschwingbar und auch wohlschmeckend.Nur wenn alle Anliegerstaaten mitziehen wird sich was Ändern.Wenn Deutschland wieder mal ne Vorreiterrolle spielen will macht es die einheimische Fischereistruktur kaputt(die Fische werden trotzdem bei uns weggefischt von anderen Ländern(DK,Polen,usw)...und was ist dann erreicht worden???


 

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht!!!
Wir fischen unsere Fischbestände mit einer eigenen Flotte weg, damit sie nicht von anderen Ländern plattgemacht wird?????:r

An der Ostküste der USA besteht seit mehr als 6 Jahren ein absolutes Fangverbot für Dorsch und die Bestände haben sich immer noch nicht erholt. 
Die Minibadewanne Ostsee verträgt keine Fangsschiffe mit Grundschleppnetzen. Was meint ihr wieviel Beifang für ein Kilo Dorsch sterben muss!!
Ich hasse zwar die Stellnetze, könnte mich aber damit arangieren, dass mit größerer Maschenweite zu festgelegten Fangzeiten ausserhalb der Laichzeit gefischt wird und der Fischer dann einen ordentlichen Preis erzielen kann.
Bei uns im Binnenland kostet fangfrischer Dorsch heute schon bis zu 20,- € das Kilo!


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*



theeltunker schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> An der Ostküste der USA besteht seit mehr als 6 Jahren ein absolutes Fangverbot für Dorsch und die Bestände haben sich immer noch nicht erholt................


Na dann war die USA wohl sehr spät dran.
In Kanada ist das schon etwas länger.
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/arch...jau-droht-auszusterben,10810590,10047444.html

Nachtrag: Das Ganze ging verdammt hoch her, Spanien als Fischereination wie so oft in der Vorbildfunktion.http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buttkrieg


Die einst wohl reichsten Bestände der Welt.
Seit 500 Jahren befischt und nun...Totalschaden.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Ein absolutes Fangverbot ist wohl schwer durchzusetzen in der EU. Gibt es denn eigentlich neuere Zahlen zum Dorschbestand? Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren das Gefühl, dass es besser werden würde!? Nochmal zu meinem Ansatz mit den Subventionen... Durch die künstliche Verbilligung des Fisches im Allgemeinen wird doch erst diese riesige Nachfrage produziert. Schaut euch doch die Kühlregale und Kühltruhen an, da wird einem Bange. Aber generell scheint der (deutsche) Mensch ja gerne zu jammern und gleichzeitig nimmersatt zu sein. Meckern wegen 30€ für die Jahreskarte Küste und dann in der Heringszeit so oft es geht mehrere hundert Heringe pro Tag mitnehmen. Gleiches gilt für die geschilderten Zustände im Stralsunder Hafen. Gern lese ich Fangberichte von Bellys und Kleinbootanglern. Trotzdem beschleicht mich ein merkwürdiges Gefühl, wenn es immer die selben sind, die 10 oder 20 Dorsche pro Tag rausknüppeln. Eigenbedarf? Oder zur Finanzierung des Hobbys?


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*



beschu schrieb:


> ........................................................................*Wenn Deutschland wieder mal ne Vorreiterrolle spielen will macht es die einheimische Fischereistruktur kaputt*(die Fische werden trotzdem bei uns weggefischt von anderen Ländern(DK,Polen,usw)...und was ist dann erreicht worden???



 Mal so am Rande, Deutschland ist da sicher nicht so oft in der Vorreiterrolle.
Ehr ein Staat der wegschaut...wenn es Ihm Vorteile verschafft.

http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/meere/presseerklaerungen/artikel/zwei_piratenfischer_weniger/

 Das war internationaler Rechtsbruch und nicht nur Greenpeace ist das aufgestoßen, selbst Außenministern beklagten sich über Deutschland.
 Das ist halt so, wenn man Piraten und Plünderen Unterschlupf bietet.


----------



## jigga1986 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Geld regiert die welt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elbetaler (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

@Bernd2000,

 vielen Dank für deine Beiträge! Das sind wirklich unglaubliche Vorgänge, die betroffen machen. Warnungen und Verbote sind für einige schwarze Schafherden Schall und Rauch. Die Einforderung der Fischereirechte, sogar mit Waffengewalt, ist wohl der absolute Gipfel!
 Als Hobbyangler überdenke ich nun (...einmal mehr) meinen eigenen Standpunkt und wo ich mich da selbst einordnen kann. Ich vertrete längst den Standpunkt, dass es an der Zeit ist, auch für den geangelten Dorsch, ein Fanglimit einzuführen. Eine Zahl zwischen 7 und 12 Dorschen wäre ein guter Anfang. Klar, die muss man erst mal fangen! Zumal eine parallele Erhöhung des Schonmaßes dieses Vorhaben weiter erschweren würde. Unterm Strich bleibt ganz simpel gesagt, mehr Fisch am Leben und über einen natürlich langen Zeitraum kann sich auch die Masse reproduktiver Fische erhöhen.
 Mit so einer Einstellung macht man sich nicht nur Freunde, aber keiner kann nur für sich, seinen eigenen Vorteil ausreizen und so tun, als ob das nicht unser Problem ist.
 Da die Entnahme von maßigen Dorschen nicht reglementiert ist, gibt es auch zum derzeitigen Stand der Dinge keinen Anlass, Angler anzufeinden, die auch mal 10 oder 20 Fische mitnehmen. Die Unterstellung, überzähligen Fisch zu verkaufen, ist auch eine schwere Anschuldigung.

 Jeder ernsthafte (...verantwortungsbewusst) Meeresangler sollte sich an die eigene Nase fassen und mal den eigenen Standpunkt prüfen.....
 bevor man andere Leute madig macht.



 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## thomas19 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*



steffen287 schrieb:


> Die Binnengewässer werden zum teil doch genauso ausgebeutet mein bsp: Havel da stehen gerade um Brandenburg die Reusen so eng und weit ins wasser das man als bootführer zick zack fahren muss ich wäre dafür das der staat lieber das geld was sie bankrotte Ländern in den arsch schiebt den fischern 5 Jahre als ausfallszahlungen gibt also zb ihr vorjahres Einkommen plus 50% das fünf jahre im gegenzug kein Fischfang stattdessen beteiligungen an Fischzucht usw ! Ich bin der Meinung wer fisch essen will soll sich den mit der angel fangen möchte nicht wissen wieviel % der Fische weggeworfen werden weil sie nicht verkauft wurden !



Bei uns am Schweriner Außensee geht es eigentlich so mit der Befischung. Am Innensee( der Schweriner See besteht aus dem Innensee u. dem Außensee) wird schon wesentlich mehr gefischt, dass liegt ja auch beim Fischer vor der Haustür.
Ein Problem bei der Binnenfischerei ist nur, es wird meist selektiv der Edelfisch rausgefischt, Zander, Aal, Maränen usw.
Die ollen Brachsen will kaum noch einer haben. 

Den Fischern durch Lohnsubventionierung die Einkommen zu erhöhen, dass wird der deutsche Staat wohl nicht machen.
Die wollen ordentlich Steuern einnehmen, damit sie sich öfter mal die "Diäten" erhöhen können. Geld ausgeben für arme Fischer, das wäre ja kontraproduktiv! Genauso ist es doch mit den Angelkartenpreisen, der Staat will überall möglichst viel Geld abzocken. Es gibt viele Länder, wo man kostenlos angeln kann, ohne immer teuer werdene Angelkarten u. ohne hohe Vereinsbeiträge.
Schönen Abend noch! #h


----------



## ragbar (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

von wegen die ollen Brassen-meine russischen Kumpels sind ganz geil auf die. Machen die alles von: Buletten, Räucherfisch, Marinade mit Tomatensoße etc.pp.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

@Elbetaler: ich wollte dich nicht anfeinden, sorry, falls du das so aufgenommen hast. Mit deinen Überlegungen zu Fanglimit und "Überleben lassen" bestätigst du doch aber meine Gedanken. Aber warum muss ein Fanglimit vorgegeben sein? Warum ist dein Gedanke, dass nicht jeder "seinen eigenen Vorteil ausreizen sollte", für manche so abwegig? Was macht man mit 12 Dorschen * 25 Ausfahrten (geschätzt) pro Jahr? Irgendwann wird es einfach maßlos, siehe auch Heringsangeln, Zanderangeln im Stralsunder Hafen, Norwegen usw, usf.. Vielleicht liege ich ja auch falsch. Als Kind der Ostsee (mit 14 nach Berlin) ist es für mich aber jedesmal ein unglaubliches Gefühl, wenn ich nachts in der Brandung stehen darf oder tagsüber auf einem Leihboot rausfahre. Trotz meiner 35 Lenze fühle ich jedesmal Demut und Dankbarkeit gegenüber der Natur und der Gewalt der Ostsee und das sind für mich die Triebfedern angeln zu gehen. Da ich es höchstens 4 bis 5 mal pro Jahr schaffe hochzufahren, fange ich pro Jahr im Schnitt etwa 20 Dorsche + 10 bis 15 Platte. Mehr als 40 Heringe nehme ich auch nicht mit. Ich habe selbstgefangenen Fisch noch nie eingefroren, dafür ist der mir viel zu Schade! Vielleicht sind meine Vorstellungen zur Angelei ja auch zu romantisch. Für den ein oder anderen ist Angeln eben eine schwere Arbeit, die sich erst lohnt, wenn ALLE Kisten voll sind.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Den Fischern durch Lohnsubventionierung die Einkommen zu erhöhen, dass wird der deutsche Staat wohl nicht machen.
> Die wollen ordentlich Steuern einnehmen, damit sie sich öfter mal die "Diäten" erhöhen können. Geld ausgeben für arme Fischer, das wäre ja kontraproduktiv! Genauso ist es doch mit den Angelkartenpreisen, der Staat will überall möglichst viel Geld abzocken. Es gibt viele Länder, wo man kostenlos angeln kann, ohne immer teuer werdene Angelkarten u. ohne hohe Vereinsbeiträge.
> Schönen Abend noch! #h


 
 Werde erwachsen, Subventionen in der Fischerei sind nicht selten. Die Förderung des Aales durch Steuer und E.U. Mittel ohne Einschränkung der Fischerei, ist auch so ein Tröpfchen.
 Ja freien Zugang zur Nutzung von Wildfischbeständen gibt es.
 Dann kann gefischt werden was geht, auch in der Berufsfischerei. Genau das ist es aber warum es so etwas wie Quoten gibt.
 Um diese geregelte Fischerei geht es, nicht um noch mehr Freiheiten.

 Dort wo aber die Rechte fest vergeben sind, wirst Du wohl für die Mit-Benutzung zahlen müssen.


----------



## norge_klaus (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Boahhhh, was eine Diskussion. Der Dorsch ist nicht vom Aussterben bedroht. Eine vernünftige Befischung macht Sinn. Die wenigsten Fangmengen in der deutschen Pfanne kommen aus der Ostsee. Gefischt wird in bestandsstarken Gebieten rund um die Lofoten und anderen .......
Von dort kommt die Masse an Dorsch. Der Preis für Frischfisch im Einzelhandel ist für mich eh abschreckend. Das ist auch gut so. Wenn ich sehe welcher Müll dort als Frischfisch angeboten wird, dann wird mir eh übel....
Die aktuellen Dorschbestände im Nordatlantik sind auf einem Höchstniveau, was sicher viele Angler bestätigen können, die dort regelmäßig unterwegs sind. Freue mich schon auf Senja im August 2014 !!!! 

Tight Lines
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Warum sollten wir nicht diskutieren? Und das der Dorschbestand in der westlichen Ostsee (da wo "wir" aktiv sind) nach wie vor recht dünne ist, darüber besteht auch kein Zweifel. In der östlichen Ostsee siehts wirklich anders aus. Aber es geht nun mal um die westliche Ostsee und da kotzt es einen nun mal an, wenn die Dorsche ausgerechnet in den Laichgründen weggefangen werden. Nun bin ich leider etwas emotional und habe das Thema Gier, ob nun nach billigem Fisch oder nach großen Fangmengen beim Angeln, mit eingestreut. Aber die Informationen von Bernd sprechen doch für sich! Warum sollte uns hier in der Ostsee oder auch in Norwegen ein ähnliches Schicksal wie vor Neufundland erspart bleiben? Zumal der gute Dorschbestand der westlichen Ostsee offenbar auf günstige Umwelteinflüsse zurückgeführt werden muss. Ich bleib dabei, etwas Maß halten schadet niemandem! Übrigens wird der Heilbutt in Island nicht mehr befischt, da die Bestände eingebrochen waren (Stand 2012).


----------



## Achmin (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Das der Dorschbestand der westlichen Ostsee der Pflege und eines angemessenen Schutzes bedarf, wird wohl niemand in Zweifel ziehen.
Und eine sehr effektive Maßnahme ist die Einrichtung von angemessenen Schutzzonen, in denen keine Fischerei betrieben werden darf.
Eine zweite sinnvolle Maßnahme ist ein zeitlich begrenztes Fischereiverbot in wichtigen Laichgebieten des Dorsches.
Wären die politischen Entscheider insbesondere in Brüssel so, wie sie sein müssten, gäbe es so etwas schon lange.

Wenn wir als Angler unser Schärflein für eine Verbesserung der Zustände beitragen wollen, müssen wir mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und dies über unseren Bundesverband möglichst intensiv der Öffentlichkeit zeigen. Dann können wir am ehesten ein Umdenken erreichen.
Gruß Armin


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Find ich gut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*



Achmin schrieb:


> und dies über unseren Bundesverband möglichst intensiv der Öffentlichkeit zeigen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


>



Ach Thomas, lass ihn doch seine Träume


----------



## Norbi (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Zitat von Achmin Beitrag anzeigen
und dies über unseren Bundesverband möglichst intensiv der Öffentlichkeit zeigen.

Meinst Du das ernst????
Bisher hat uns der Bundesverband die A.....karte gezeigt,und die Öffentlichkeit bekommt von dem ganzen Scheixx nichts mit.


----------



## Achmin (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Ich habe keine Illusionen über unseren Bundesverband, denn ich war über mehrere Jahre hinweg im Kampf gegen die Versalzung von Werra und Weser durch Kalilauge aktiv.

Ich wollte nur darstellen, wie es sein müsste.
Und wenn der Verband nicht die nötige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leisten will stellt sich die Frage: Wie kann man diese anderweitig leisten?


----------



## blue pearl (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Moin, unsere Politiker in Brüssel und wo auch immer werden doch von der Wirtschaftslobby gesteuert und bezahlt,dann macht man das nicht öffentlich sonst muß man seine Brötchen wieder hart verdienen. Die leben in ihrer eigenen traumwelt und merken doch garnicht was in der Wiklichkeit so abgeht, da können wir als einzelne oder sogar unser ,, Verband" wenig ausrichten und für die Öffentlichkeit ist dieses Thema nicht sichtbar ES IST UNTER WASSER. Gruß und lasst euch das Beste Hobby der Welt nicht vermiesen. VIEL PETRI


----------



## theeltunker (5. März 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

:r  :rOhne Worte!!! :r #q


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (5. März 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

Schau mal in die Fangberichte vom Kutterangeln...


----------



## titi2 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schleppnetzfischer, wie jedes Jahr im Februar!*

@theeltunker: Wann war das denn genau ? Und ist da nicht auch ein Schongebiet, oder ist das mehr Richtung Fehmarn?

Oh man, was machen die denn blos mit den ganzen Laichdorschen :-(


----------

